# 2 homesteads in Central Ky



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

one is very well kept, double wide on 8 or nine acres, a pond, garage with workshop on a slab. Fruittrees five miles from small town.
$50000

this one is on seven acres, it has the best garden in the county, hands down. Owned by an elder man who wants to move nearer his kids. House with two bedrooms, shed, garge and workshop. Fruittrees. 
$40 000


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

link? photos? are you the owner?


----------

